# Malnourished Outdoor Cat



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

This is a bit awkward for me, and I don't usually do this. Alas, I need help - this story started two weeks ago. A few months back, and stray cat found his way to our humble abode. I knew that he was stray, and not feral, because of how easily he approached my family and I. He was also front declawed, and neutered. My family and I decided to start feeding the little fella, and soon enough he was off to the races. Gaining weight, etc. This is how I adopted my cat that I have now. Except she was completely feral when she started coming around. 

A few weeks ago I realized that he had been losing weight. There were also some changes in his behavior. He USED to come around every day, but now he was staying pretty distant. I work during the day, so I couldn't tell you if he came around during that time. If he did, no one at home saw him. I assumed that it was just worms (for the record, I knew it wouldn't be that simple), and called the vet (on a Wednesday). I wanted to have him seen sooner rather than later - but that isn't how it worked out. The vet does surgeries all day on Thursday, and Friday, Saturday, and Sunday he was going to be out of town for an auction. I got off of work Friday night, and he came staggering across the sidewalk, up onto the porch with me. At this point, he was looking pretty haggard. I told him to hang close to the house, because I was going to take him to the vet on Saturday (at this time, I didn't KNOW he was going to be out of town, I didn't know that until I showed up during his evening hours, called, and heard the answering machine message). Fast forward to Saturday. He came around that evening, and now he was looking .... worse than haggard. His breathing was extremely labored. He just looked....miserable. The way his breathing sounded had me extremely concerned. So after hauling him to the vet, only to find out he wasn't there, I came home and called a 24-hour emergency vet clinic. The decision was made then that we would be taking him there. 

Once we arrived at the vet, he was calm. Actually, he did really well. They gave him half a can of Hills Science Diet A/D food for critically ill cats. Aged him at around 7 years old. Gave him 250ml of subcutaneous fluids (because he was THAT dehydrated), gave him Capstar, a wormer, and some antibiotics for a pretty severe upper respiratory infection. They did some blood work for FIV/FLV - he was negative. The vet said he probably hadn't been eating, because he couldn't smell anything. That makes sense to me. But, he weights 6.10 pounds, and I'm pretty sure he should weigh 10-12 pounds. Since he was eating, I said that I felt comfortable taking him home with me. 

Sunday was a bad day. A really bad day. He was so weak from the capstar, the wormer, and the antibiotic, not eating (all of those things combined made him feel super icky) - that he couldn't do much of anything. He would stand up, try to walk around, and either sit back down, or fall over - whichever came first. I ended up mixing some of the A/D food with water, and syringe feeding him. After I realized he wouldn't eat anything I offered him. I probably only got about 2ml of food into him, but I tried to feed him tuna an hour later - and he took to it. So, I think it was just enough to stimulate his appetite. From then on, he was okay with finger feeds - and now he seems to be eating on his own. However, his appetite seems to come and go. The emergency vet said "Oh, it's just a URI - we can fix this, and he'll be well on his way." 

Yeah, not so much.

I took him to my primary vet today, for a check-up. The fact that he's hardly eating at all concerns me. I realize that since he's so malnourished, I can't really force food onto him. He will eat a little bit every few hours or so - and that's okay for now - I guess. He's passing normal stool (no diarrhea, or loose stool), and he's urinating normally. He's actually quarantined in the garage right now, with a litter box, a super comfy bed and blankets, and food and water. My vet seems to think that he may have some sort of cardiomyopathy going on. I was told at the emergency vet that he was anemic. I was treating him with Advantage (flea medicine), so I couldn't understand how he would have SO many fleas that he would become anemic. I thought "well, maybe it's the worms playing a role in it." But for this to be over a week later, and for him to still be anemic (pale gums, low body temperature) is concerning. My vet seems to think that his heart isn't perfusing blood to his organs the way it should be. We need to go back in a few days, for some blood work. He didn't want to do it today, just because he's still so weak, and he will have to sedate him. 

I'm willing to ignore the fact that I feel EXTREMELY (and I do mean extremely) guilty about not realizing how sick he was in the first place. I just didn't see it, until it was too late. The plan for this outdoor cat was that when I moved out, I was going to take him with me. I live in Ohio. We HAVE a shelter built for him (out of two totes, some straw, insulation, etc) - but he's never gotten into it. I don't think he would make it through the winter. Not to mention, he's declawed - he can't defend himself in the wild. I'm aware of this. I still live under my parents roof - they don't want him in the house. Which is fine with me. I understand where they're coming from - we lost one of our indoor cats that we had for 17 years three weeks ago, because of renal failure. It's too soon for them. They have been REALLY great helping me take care of Mr. Handsome (that's the cat's name, by the way). Giving him his antibiotic while I'm at work, etc. 

My main concern is this: how can I get him to eat? He will eat tuna, chicken, turkey - all that kind of stuff. But the lack of taurine in household/people food concerns me. So I keep feeding him canned kitten/cat food, and then mixing it up with things that may be more tantalizing to him. He seems to really like Simply Nourish (Petsmarts brand), Blue Buffalo. I bought him some kitten food, just because I want to increase caloric and protein intake - to help him pack on the pounds faster. I know it will take months to get him to where he needs to be. I'm okay with the rehab portion. Is there anything that I can make him at home that will be okay for him to eat? Eggs? Chicken broth? 

I'm sorry if this is long-winded. I've been staying up with him for the past few weeks. I'm exhausted. Ever since he's been coming around, he's shown all of us unconditional love. I truly and sincerely believe that he deserves the same treatment. I want to do what's best for him. If he IS officially diagnosed with cardiomyopathy (I will know more in a few days) - my vet and I have decided to discuss quality of life issues, and go from there. My main concern right now though is nutrition. Does anyone have any ideas? 

Also, I've attached pictures of the little man. The first one is from when he was at the emergency vet. The second was him a few days after he was home, starting to get back on his feet. The third is from the other night. He's starting to look weak and haggard again. He finished his course of antibiotics. He seems to have good days, and then he seems to have bad days.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Eusher! WOW! What a story about this poor guy...AND Good for you for caring about him!! I can't answer all your questions but I hope others can! He definitely looks underweight to me...I sure hope he starts improving...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That poor little guy! You are doing such a wonderful thing for him. How about some kitten milk either alone or mixed in with his food. That may entice him.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

You can probably get taurine at a health food store, you, what sort of store I mean, the ones for muscle builders, but it's not cheap. (I think you can buy it on line as well. When I first brought Missy home I gave her a tiny amount mashed with a little water into her pate three times a day (I feed her very small amounts because more makes her sick.);can't recall why now. I think I had the feeling she wasn't seeing well.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Oh poor kitty... Try use syringe, dropper, or spoon fed and make sure he is not dehydrated with tuna water, boiled chicken water, or KMR. If he still can eat for now give him anything he wants. At least he can get more energy and hopefully his appetite back. If he is lethargic can you bring him to the vet tomorrow? Maybe the can give him fluids or apetite stimulant


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

He doesn't look well, but perhaps slightly better after the vet. I hope you have luck with him. Thanks for caring.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Can your vet teach you how to give Sub-Q fluids?? That might help with dehydration. Also these might or might not be good/valid suggestions, but mixing some pedialyte/gatorade in with his food? Some one call me out if that's effective. Maybe mixing it in with foods?


----------



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

I was thinking about getting him some KMR. I asked the vet about it, and he said that he would be okay with it as long as he doesn't develop any diarrhea. I will go to TSC and pick some up, and give it a go. I'm not sure if I should get a dropper, or see if he will drink it on his own. I did a syringe feeding with him before, and he didn't seem to appreciate it. 

The second round of wormer went well. He didn't show any signs of illness after that was put on him, so that's good. He had a pretty voracious appetite last night, and this morning. Got up and ate all by himself. He's passing what I would call normal amounts of urine and stool. Hopefully he's on the mend now, as much as he can be. It seems to come and go. He'll get his appetite, and eat quite a bit. Then the next day, he won't be interested. Sometimes he will eat on his own. Sometimes I have to coax him into it, or finger feed him - because he's too weak to do it on his own. I'm sure it will take time. I'm just worried about him. 

My plan is to change his diet up. Offer him tuna, chicken, or turkey that humans can eat. Then during his next feeding offer him canned cat food. Just so he is getting taurine into him. He seems to be tolerating it pretty well. He likes his kitten kibble, too. Quite a bit, actually. He's used to being fed strictly kibble. So I'm not altogether surprised that that's what he wants. 

I'm planning on calling the vet tomorrow. I know I need to take him back for blood work to be done. The prospect of a looming potential diagnosis of a heart condition is terrifying to me. It went from "oh, we can fix this" to "oh, maybe we can't fix this" so fast, that it's devastating. I don't intend on giving up on him, but if there IS a heart condition affecting him, quality of life will need to be considered. So, I suppose I'll try to give him the best time of the rest of his life.


----------



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm actually a registered nurse. So, giving subcutaneous fluids WOULD NOT bother me one bit. If I was taught how to do it properly. I will ask the vet when I call tomorrow. I'm going to try to get him in on Saturday, because the vet told me to give him a buzz in a few days. It's been a few days.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Perfect! I know a woman who does small animal rescue and she eventually just asked the vet to teach her because it can make a big difference and save lives in the process. I found this too,trying to see if pedialyte (and gatorade) is safe for cats. Obviously dilute it, and keep in contact with your vet, but good luck! I'm rooting for you Mr. Handsome!


Cat Dehydration Home Remedies


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not of much help here, but thanks for caring, and yes rooting for Mr Handsome too!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh the poor, poor wee soul. Thank you so much for fighting for his life. I hope the vet's visit goes ok.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Ask your vet about giving a supplement like nutri-cal. It has vitamins and calories in it. I was able to find some at petsmart. Poor baby. I hope your "little man" makes a full recovery


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is so sad to me. Thank you for caring for Mr. Handsome - he fits his name - and taking on the responsibility of his needs. My Abby had cardiomyopathy - it was detected during a routine dental cleaning shortly after we adopted her and scared the beegeebers out of the vet when she almost lost her during the cleaning procedure! 

Abby had the same symptoms as Mr. Handsome towards the end except worse. It was so sad to see her go downhill. It was sadder to see her sadness at being corralled into one small space - isolated from the rest of us because she finally could not even make it to the litter box. It was such a difficult decision because she had ok days and worse days because she could not eat or drink much at all. We finally decided to relieve her suffering and let her go. She was 11 when we got her, and only had her about 2 years. Her slow decline went on for about a couple months. :sad2

My advice would be to see what the doc says, do the best you can and don't belabor the decision if it is recommended - you both will suffer for it. You have cared and loved this little guy. Probably more so than he has had in a very long time. You are a kind and compassionate person and I am happy you are in a care giving profession.

Please keep us posted on Mr. Handsome!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, he's a cutie. Look at those big feet! Thank you for taking him in and caring for him. I hope the vet visit goes well today.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

How sad  thank you for helping this poor boy...you are his angel. 

Were all rooting for you Mr. Handsome!!!!!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for taking care of Mr. Handsome and so thoroughly investing in his care. It sounds like his diagnosis is still waaaay up in the air. The real mystery is what made him start losing weight in the first place. Once he became so emaciated, all of the other symptoms could be explained by the emaciation - anemia, fluctuating appetite, dehydration, weakness, difficult breathing, even cardiomyopathy. What this cat really needs is full bloodwork including a full chemistry panel, CBC, and Total T4. Which of these have been done, when were they done, and would you please post their results in this thread so that we can take a look? If you don't have copies of ALL of Mr. Handsome's lab results from each vet he's seen, go get them. You need to keep a complete file of all of his lab results at home. When you get his labs and post them here, be sure to include each lab value's reference range like so:

BUN 23 (13-36)
creatinine 1.6 (0.6-2.1)
phosphorus 3.3 (2.7-7.3)
etc.

Please post ALL lab values, not just the ones that are out of the reference ranges. We need to see the whole picture to get a good idea of his current condition.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

eusher11 said:


> I was thinking about getting him some KMR.... I'm not sure if I should get a dropper, or see if he will drink it on his own. I did a syringe feeding with him before, and he didn't seem to appreciate it.


KMR should be fine, but let him drink it on his own. It's far too easy for a cat to aspirate liquids given by oral syringe or dropper. Save the syringe feedings for thicker food slurry, if necessary. 



> The second round of wormer went well.


I am surprised that the vet prescribed wormer and/or flea treatments in his current condition. I would have been far more comfortable waiting until he gained some weight before putting such chemicals into his body. I have no doubt he needed them, but the timing was questionable, IMO. 



> He had a pretty voracious appetite last night, and this morning. Got up and ate all by himself.


This is a good sign, but it can also cause a potentially life-threatening condition called refeeding syndrome in badly emaciated cats. This is where the electrolytes go completely wonky when a cat who hasn't been eating, suddenly eats too much too quickly. It is especially likely to happen if the cat is eating a high carb (kibble) diet. When refeeding an emaciated cat, a high protein, low or no-carb diet should be fed in small, frequent meals; and electrolytes should be monitored for the first few days. In other words, you really need to get that bloodwork done ASAP (today, if possible). I'd keep the kibble away from him (and KMR, too, for that matter, since it will be higher in carbs) until you get that bloodwork run and can check his electrolyte levels.



> My plan is to change his diet up. Offer him tuna, chicken, or turkey that humans can eat. Then during his next feeding offer him canned cat food. Just so he is getting taurine into him. He seems to be tolerating it pretty well.


As someone else noted, you can buy Taurine powder at a health food store. Just sprinkle a tiny bit on his food once daily. That should cover his taurine requirement. BTW, taurine deficiency can cause cardiomyopathy in cats, as well as blindness. A little extra taurine might be a very good thing for that boy. Oh, and I read a report a while back that stated that some (perhaps most) canned cat foods are taurine deficient because the heat used in the canning process destroys the taurine added to canned foods. For that reason, make sure the "human" meats you are offering Mr. Handsome are raw. Cooking destroys taurine.



> I'm planning on calling the vet tomorrow. I know I need to take him back for blood work to be done. The prospect of a looming potential diagnosis of a heart condition is terrifying to me. It went from "oh, we can fix this" to "oh, maybe we can't fix this" so fast, that it's devastating. I don't intend on giving up on him, but if there IS a heart condition affecting him, quality of life will need to be considered.


If he has taurine-deficient cardiomyopathy, it may be fully curable with taurine supplementation. If he has ANY type of heart disease, that 250ml of fluids could have killed him. Cats with heart disease often don't process fluids efficiently and can drown internally from overhydration. Before administering any more fluids to that boy (other than orally mixed into his food), you'd be wise to have a cardiologist do a cardiac ultrasound and evaluate his heart health.

Laurie


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Poor sweet boy. He knew he could come to you for help when he felt really sick. Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you and Mr Handsome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Poor Mr. Handsome, but thank God for you! You are his guardian angel right now. I just want to wrap him in a blanket and cuddle him, he made me cry looking at his skinny little body and his big feet  I cannot tell you how much it warms my heart that you are taking care of him. The fact that he's declawed, he used to be someones cat, and how he got into this position, who knows. But that's so sad, knowing he had a home at one time and either is lost or someone left him behind, who knows. 

Please keep us posted on his condition. He looks exactly like my first cat I ever had, exactly like him. He is one lucky boy right now, and i hope whatever is going on is fixable. Maybe he just got out and lost and he's just a mess because he doesnt' know how to cope outside? And some good love and nutrition hopefully will set him back on the right track. Bless you SO much for taking care of this little fella.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Any news on Mr. Handsome?


----------



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

First of all, thank you for all of the advice and support! It means a lot, seriously! This is the first time that I've ever come across a cat and thought "I don't think I can do this." I know he's in pretty bad shape - but I'm hoping that he can make a recovery. Hope is a good thing, right?

Mr. Handsome seems to be doing pretty well tonight. When I got home from work, I could hear him upstairs (the garage is two story) eating. I walked up there to check on him, and he came downstairs with me. Crying the whole time for food, I think. Once he started eating he was fine. The plate upstairs was empty, so I brought his water dish downstairs with me. I then went into the house and got him another can of food. He started eating it. He hasn't eaten it all, so I'll go back out in an hour or so and check on him, try to offer him some more of the food. See if he takes to it. I put a little space heater out there for him, he seems to like it. Fear not, it's got a safety shut off. I look out the back window often, to make sure there aren't any signs of fire. I don't leave it on all night, but I'm up most of the night with him, so. When I got to bed, I turn it off. He has his bed and blanket, that seems to suit him well.

I got some pictures of him tonight for you guys. I'm fairly certain that he's starting to put on some fat. When I pet his sides, I can't feel his ribs as much as I could before. 

Tomorrow we are going to the vet at 2:30. His normal hours are 11-1. He wants to make sure no one else will be there. The plan is to do a complete CBC, test for FIV or FLV (I can't remember which one - the emergency vet tested for one, but not the other). I think tomorrow we are testing for FLV. He was negative for FIV. I'm curious to see what his electrolytes look like. Laurie, I will try to post the lab values once I get them. I will ask my vet for a copy of them. I'm also going to ask if he will teach me how to administer subcutaneous fluids, if necessary. I put fresh water out for him every day, and fill it to a certain level. I don't think it's hot enough in the garage to evaporate it, and some of it seems to be disappearing. I think he's drinking. He's passing urine and stool, so. 

The only thing that really concerns me is that the vet mentioned having to sedate him to draw the blood. For some reason, this really bothers me. I don't want him sedated. It makes me so sad.

I will try to keep you guys updated. Thanks so much for the prayers, advice, and encouragement! Seriously, I can't really express how much it means to me.


----------



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

I actually found nutri-cal at Walmart tonight. I looked on the label of ingredients, and it has taurine in it. I'm going to ask the vet about it tomorrow. See if it's something that I should offer him. Thanks!


----------



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> How sad  thank you for helping this poor boy...you are his angel.
> 
> Were all rooting for you Mr. Handsome!!!!!


Thank you! I'm rooting for him, too! Big time!


----------



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> Poor Mr. Handsome, but thank God for you! You are his guardian angel right now. I just want to wrap him in a blanket and cuddle him, he made me cry looking at his skinny little body and his big feet  I cannot tell you how much it warms my heart that you are taking care of him. The fact that he's declawed, he used to be someones cat, and how he got into this position, who knows. But that's so sad, knowing he had a home at one time and either is lost or someone left him behind, who knows.
> 
> Please keep us posted on his condition. He looks exactly like my first cat I ever had, exactly like him. He is one lucky boy right now, and i hope whatever is going on is fixable. Maybe he just got out and lost and he's just a mess because he doesnt' know how to cope outside? And some good love and nutrition hopefully will set him back on the right track. Bless you SO much for taking care of this little fella.


Your kind words mean a lot to me, seriously. I'm doing the best I can for him. I literally feel like a single mother. I make sure he eats before I do. I monitor his intake and output as carefully as I can. It's a good thing that I made plans to move in with my sister and her boyfriend (he just needs to propose, he's pretty awesome). The night that I took him to the emergency vet, I texted them to let them know. By the time we got home, they were waiting for us. I've expedited my moving plans, so that I can get him out of the garage and into a real house. I'm hoping he will thrive more if he's indoor, and surrounded by people constantly. They've offered to help me. They're basically the epitome of awesome. They love the little man just as much as I do. So do my parents - they've helped me a lot, too. Giving him his antibiotic while I'm at work, making sure he's eating while I'm at work. It's totally a group effort. I'm pretty fortunate to have so many people around willing to help. I couldn't do this on my own. I'm still having doubts that I CAN do this, but I'm trying. 

I'm sure he doesn't know how to cope outside. Lucky for us, the feral cats that we have around here aren't really into bickering too much. I would worry about him quite a bit when he was outside roaming around. Wondering if he would get hit by a car. Wondering if he would get into a fight and not be able to defend himself, because he doesn't have front claws. We tried to find a suitable home for him, but no one really seemed interested. I know he looks haggard, but he's the sweetest little boy ever.


----------



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> Poor sweet boy. He knew he could come to you for help when he felt really sick. Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you and Mr Handsome.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I am too!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

eusher11 said:


> When I got home from work, I could hear him upstairs (the garage is two story) eating. I walked up there to check on him, and he came downstairs with me. Crying the whole time for food, I think. Once he started eating he was fine.


It's VERY encouraging that he's eating well and that he has enough energy and strength to climb stairs. I suggest, though, that you leave a bowl of food and water (and a litterbox) both upstairs and downstairs so that he can conserve energy and eat without having to navigate the stairs, if he desires.



> I then went into the house and got him another can of food.


You can improve his hydration and keep canned food fresher for him during the day by mixing hot water into it to create a warm "canned food soup" that he can lap up. Many cats love a "gravy" consistency to their food, so it may also help increase his food intake.



> I put a little space heater out there for him, he seems to like it.


Most cats LOVE a heat source when temps start to cool, and Mr. Handsome definitely needs some help maintaining a comfortable body temp, as thin as he is right now. You don't want him wasting precious calories trying to keep warm. If you can find a few fluffy old comforters (or buy them cheaply at Goodwill, Salvation Army, or rummage sales), you could make a loose pile of a comforter or two (not folded) on the floor for him to bury into for warmth when the space heater is turned off at night. He'll be warmer if he can bury himself under a comforter than if he's just sleeping on top of a kitty bed and blanket.



> The plan is to do a complete CBC, test for FIV or FLV (I can't remember which one - the emergency vet tested for one, but not the other). I think tomorrow we are testing for FLV. He was negative for FIV. I'm curious to see what his electrolytes look like.


Make sure the vet also runs a full chemistry and Total T4, in addition to the CBC. A CBC alone won't give you much diagnostic information, and it won't test electrolytes (or liver or kidney values). You need the chem and TT4, as well.



> I'm also going to ask if he will teach me how to administer subcutaneous fluids, if necessary.


This is a very important skill to have, so definitely have the vet teach you this procedure (there are also LOTS of wonderful tutorials online). But I will caution you again not to admin fluids until you have a clear diagnosis of his cardiac function.



> The only thing that really concerns me is that the vet mentioned having to sedate him to draw the blood. For some reason, this really bothers me. I don't want him sedated.


I would certainly want to avoid sedating him, as emaciated as he is. It doesn't sound like he's difficult to handle, so try to get your vet to draw the blood without sedation. Sedation is only necessary if Mr. Handsome gets really violent, and even then, the vet should be able to draw blood safely with a towel and muzzle.

One thing to be aware of is that some of the blood values may be inaccurate if Mr. Handsome eats anything within 8 hrs prior to the blood draw. I know that the last thing you want to do right now is withhold food from that boy, but it may be advisable to take away his food at 6:00 a.m. this morning (if you read this message by then), just so you can trust the blood results. You can do what I do and take food with you to the vet's office, so that you can feed him in his crate immediately after the blood has been drawn (but NOT if he's been sedated).

Laurie


----------



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

The vet will be doing a chemogram today as well. So we will be looking at electrolytes. 

I will try to avoid sedation. For some reason, sedating him seems like a terrible idea. I don't want that to happen. In his current condition, I can't see sedation going well at all. 

He's getting out of the garage today, we're moving in with my sister. So that will help take some of the stress off of me. I have a feeling it's going to be a LONG day.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures! The one where he is having his dinner on his little bed is my favorite. I am really glad he is eating more. Glad also that you are finally going to be able to bring him in inside. Like you said, he will probably do so much better with more people around him. Mr. Handsome is a very special kitty, thanks for helping him.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

eusher11 said:


> The vet will be doing a chemogram today as well.


Make sure it includes a Total T4 to check his thyroid function, since hyperthyroidism could easily explain his weight loss.



> I can't see sedation going well at all.


I can't either, so do everything possible to avoid it.



> He's getting out of the garage today, we're moving in with my sister.


That is TERRIFIC news! Being in a warm environment will take considerable stress off of his system.

Let us know how the exam turns out.

Laurie


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed that all goes well at the vet today. 
That's wonderful news re your shift. I think both you and Mr Handsome will be MUCH happier at your sisters. He's going to love being inside with you all


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

eusher11 said:


> The vet will be doing a chemogram today as well. So we will be looking at electrolytes.
> 
> *I will try to avoid sedation*. For some reason, sedating him seems like a terrible idea. I don't want that to happen. In his current condition, I can't see sedation going well at all.
> 
> He's getting out of the garage today, we're moving in with my sister. So that will help take some of the stress off of me. I have a feeling it's going to be a LONG day.


Go with your gut. I just don't see why sedation is necessary either. If he squirms they can use a flexible tube syringe. Our Zipper is terrified of the vet, yet can be subdued enough so they can draw blood. Maybe your vet thinks he is feral. He's not, he's a stray. There is a definite difference. Best wishes, looking forward to a good report for Mr. Handsome.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate to clutter up the thread without giving helpful info, but I gotta say - you are awesome! With all the negativity in the world it warms my heart to hear from someone like you who is putting so much love, positive energy, and effort into a helpless soul. I'm subscribed to this thread so I am very much looking forward to hearing about Mr. Handsome. Take care of yourself, too


----------



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is the final update on Mr. Handsome. When I went out this afternoon to check on him, he was laying in his bed. I called to him when I walked in, ordinarily he will perk up and start meowing at me. Not today. He just laid there, didn't even pick up his head. I noticed a fairly large spot of vomit on his blanket. I picked him up and put him into the carrier. Over the past few weeks it seems like he would have good days, and he would have bad days. Sometimes he would have a voracious appetite, sometimes he wouldn't want to eat at all. He's not very active as it is, but he's never been too lethargic to greet me when I come in. I checked his litter box. There were two new spots of urine, but no stool.

My mother and I took him to the vet. I asked him if it would make me a terrible person if I was considering putting him down. We talked it over, and decided that this would be the best option for him. We decided not to go through with the blood work - I'm sure Handsome was tired of being poked and prodded. The vet disclosed that he suspected a form of cardiomyopathy, and maybe two other things that could have been wrong with him. He mentioned a suspect of lymphoma. 

I'm unsure whether or not he was suffering - but I believe that he was. Being locked in a garage all day (though it is a very spacious, two story garage), must not have been fun for him. I said earlier that quality of life would be taken into account. I'm not entirely sure that being coaxed into eating, hand fed, and laying in a bed all day because he was too weak to do anything else is really living by any stretch of the imagination. 

It should be noted that all of us (all meaning: my mom, dad, sister, and her boyfriend) loved this cat dearly. He was always around for every summer cook out we had, and he delighted in helping us get rid of the leftovers. Our only assumption is that whoever owned him before knew that he was sick, and got rid of him. Sometimes I think that all of my faith in humanity is completely lost. 

I guess I don't want people to think that we just gave up. Handsome was literally given around the clock care by all of us. I would usually get off of work at 1-2 in the morning, and I would stay up all night with him. I would go out and check on him every hour or so, coax him into eating a little bit more, pet him, talk to him (like a crazy person), and try to console him. I suppose that's what you do when you care about, or love something more than you love yourself. I tried, I swear I tried everything I knew to do for him. It just wasn't enough. The fact of the matter is this: he was declining, and I don't think any of us had the heart to let him suffer. Owning a pet is not always easy. The hardest decisions I've had to make as a pet owner (for the past 21 years), is when to let go. When to put my selfish desires aside, and do what is best for the animal. 

I sure will miss my handsome little man, but I can take comfort in the fact that I feel like we did everything we could to make him comfortable, and give him what I would like to call the best months of his life before death. He was well taken care of here, and he was loved. 

We took him to the humane society to have him cremated. I've already purchased an urn to hold his ashes once we get them back. I might post a link of it. It's pretty cute, and very appropriate in my eyes. 

Thank you again to everyone for all of the advice that you gave, all of the well wishes and support. I'm sorry that I'm not updating to say that he made a miraculous recovery. I wish I was, really, I do. 

This is the urn: http://bighugllc.com/pet-memorials/pet-memorial-cat-memorial/rainbow-bridge-iii-cat-urn-best-seller

Before we went to the vet, he got a chance to see Little Bit - she's a feral kitten that we are taking care of. They were both pretty close to one another. They would sleep on the porch together, and Handsome would always keep an eye on her. I will post a picture of them together. This was taken a few months ago. 

Again, thank you so much for the advice and support. I really appreciate it.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Don't feel guilty. You did EVERYTHING you could to save him, fought for his life. He was loved, safe and cared for in his final weeks and you. Thank you for loving him and helping him to leave this world with dignity.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

My heart is breaking for you, I am so sorry about Mr. Handsome! You loved him and took wonderful care of him and I am sure he knew it. He had a nice life because of you and your family. People like you is what keeps my faith in humanity going. The urn you got for him is beautiful. Please hang in there, we are here if you need to talk about your beautiful fur baby.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear. Please don't feel guilty or that you have to justify your decision. I think it's the hardest decision a pet owner has to make and the well being of the animal should be top priority. You did a lot more for Mr Handsome than most people probably would and I have no doubt that it was the right decision to make. RIP Mr Handsome, no more suffering. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, this is so sad. You did what you could and personally I'm glad you made this call. It was heartbreaking to watch Abby disintegrate physically before our eyes. I suspected from your opening paragraphs that he had the same thing. You gave him love and caring which is more than he'd had in quite awhile, I'm guessing. Hugs to you and a BIG hug and smooch to Mr. Handsome, wherever he is tonight.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am very sorry. Sometimes things are out of our control. I am not a believer in suffering. I am sure your decision was right as I feel we know when it is time. Thank you for all your effort for an animal that needed your help. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry  You and your family loved him and did everything you could. I know it wasn't easy to let him go. The urn you chose is beautiful. (((Hugs)))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry. What I posted before doesn't change - you are awesome. You did the right thing. As animal companions we know what we are getting into. When it is time, it is time. Take care :daisy


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Very sad to hear this. Only time will heal the pain. RIP Mr. Handsome. Everyone loves you!


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh no, my heart broke reading this. RIP Mr. Handsome. You were a special boy who was very loved. You did everything you could in order to help him, but in the end he was too weak. Mr. Handsome was very blessed to have you


----------



## eusher11 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you guys for all of your condolences. It's been a pretty tough reality for me to face. The exhaustion coupled with the immense grieving (I'm not ashamed to say I cried everyday for a good week straight) made this a very difficult situation. At first I was more focused on how much I thought I failed. But currently I can't really see it as a failure. This was truly a group effort, and I couldn't walk away from this peacefully unless I knew for certain that we did everything we could for him. I feel as though we did. 

I picked Mr. Handsome up today from the Humane Society after his cremation. I immediately transferred his ashes to his new urn. I suppose I feel slightly better - my baby is not suffering, and he's home again. But oh boy, I sure do miss my little man. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You gave him love and care and a warm place...he had a home...
Big Hug...

Mr. Handsome running whole and healthy at the Bridge, may you always have sunshine to bask in and cuddle companions.


----------

